# Glucamannan



## MikeC (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi, I've just recently heard about glucamannan, a water-soluble dietary fibre that is derived from the roots of yams. It has very few calories and virtually no salt or sugar. It is being promoted as an aid to losing weight; the idea is you mix up a sachet of it in a large glass of water and drink it 30-minutes before a meal. The fibres become jelly-like in your stomach, making you feel full so you eat less. That's what they are saying anyway! Does anyone know at first hand if it is helpful in losing weight? And also, importantly, does anyone know if it is safe for T2 diabetics?
Ta in advance.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 24, 2018)

MikeC said:


> Hi, I've just recently heard about glucamannan, a water-soluble dietary fibre that is derived from the roots of yams. It has very few calories and virtually no salt or sugar. It is being promoted as an aid to losing weight; the idea is you mix up a sachet of it in a large glass of water and drink it 30-minutes before a meal. The fibres become jelly-like in your stomach, making you feel full so you eat less. That's what they are saying anyway! Does anyone know at first hand if it is helpful in losing weight? And also, importantly, does anyone know if it is safe for T2 diabetics?
> Ta in advance.


I use Glucomannan only in small quantities in my baking Mike...it's an emulsifier I use it to thicken the mixture...there are some concerns about it's use as a dietary supplement & for weight loss...basically once it is diluted with water it solidifies...it is not a quick fix to aid weight loss.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 24, 2018)

Save your money . Drink a pint of water before your meal will have same effect. I really don’t think there is anything out there that can aid weight loss. Will power is the only thing that will work.


----------

